# Main > News >  25 Flying Car Map Tokens

## Gamerprinter

25 Flying Car designs (with multiple paint jobs, with grunge and some are wrecked or exploding that don't count against the 25 total designs) made into 100 dpi PNG map tokens ready to use in your favorite mapping application or use in your favorite virtual tabletop application. The flood of cars I've been uploading is now available for purchase for $4.99. Includes a PDF explaining the details of the set, and a Zip file containing all objects in this set.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...rc=slider_view

----------

